# Half build pigeon loft (shed) for sale



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

...................


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would love it but i couldn't come and get it, plus who knows when i'll have a couple extra hundred bucks


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Hello Chema,
I'm in Connecticut and might be interested - how do I get to see your Album?
Hugh


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Click on his name and go to his profile page and once there, you will see to the right show albums and he has about 60 pictures of his birds and of the loft. 

By the way, nice looking birds, its ashame you can't finish it, it seems you have a lot of birds. min


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Mindy said:


> Click on his name and go to his profile page and once there, you will see to the right show albums and he has about 60 pictures of his birds and of the loft.
> 
> By the way, nice looking birds, its ashame you can't finish it, it seems you have a lot of birds. min


Hi not all birds are my some pictures from India punjab i only have pakistani high flyers and few homers i use as foster parent. i have around 50 birds this loft is not big enough i need something big 10X20 thanks for liking the birds


----------

